# Chocolate Mead



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone have a good recipe for Chocolate Mead? Thanks


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll be interested to see if anyone's taken a shot at chocolate (I haven't personally in mead). From what I've heard from folks who use it in brewing, the oils from regular eating chocolate are a problem, and most use a quality baker's chocolate instead. 

If the regulars will indulge me a moment, I'll get on my soapbox about tinctures again, this time to recommend that you try making the base mead you want and then add a chocolate liquer to taste. 1) totally sanitary 2) you dial the amount of chocolate character in precisely (difficult with recipe development) and 3) EASY.

Considerations: there's sugar in the creme de cacao. Measure it with a hydrometer, and add as many potential alcohol points as the bottle says it has. That'll be your residual sweetness if the mead has topped out on ETOH or you've stabilized it. Or let the sugars renew fermentation till it runs its course. Also there's alcohol in liquers, but that's rarely a problem in mead







and can be allowed for in recipe planning. 


Triple sec makes a yummy mead-tweaker too. For a fun 'spurment, make a traditional mead and bottle a third straight, a third lightly flavored and a third more assertively flavored. Or mix flavors. Also use a liquer instead of vodka to make a tincture... add some cloves and basil for example, steep a couple weeks, and add bit by bit till it's perfect.


----------

